# fish that you'd like to have



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

is there any fish that you've been dreaming to own but for some reason you havent been able to yet?

i'd like to have:

pearl scale goldfish
discus
chocolate ryukin (sp?) goldfish
chocolate oranda

and although i dont like cichlids i fell in love with the blood parrot.
now, why do i like odd shaped fish???? :shock:


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2005)

id want some african cichlids. malawis to be exact. 
pacu and an oscar

there are some saltwater fish id love to have too....dwarf seahorses, bamboo shark, blue spotted stingray, fuzzy dwarf lionfish, stars and stripes puffer


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

yep, i would like a lionfish, chocolate chip starfish, and seahorses as well. bur for freshwater, i would like to have a snakehead (if only they werent illegal), a stingray, a zebra pleco and im sure theres a few more just can't think of them right now


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2005)

i have a FW stingray


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2005)

id also want a snakehead, now that you mentioned it. that'd be pretty cool.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

we've had a channel cat before, but i want one that we can have full grown. that would be pretty exciting


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

oops and i would like some discus, eventually when we move and can get few more bigger tanks set up


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

chrisinha @ Fri Mar 18 said:


> is there any fish that you've been dreaming to own but for some reason you havent been able to yet?
> 
> i'd like to have:
> 
> ...


We have been getting chocolate orandas in as well as bronze colored ones. 

I have owned a Pacu and an Oscar

What I would like is to have any Saltwater fish. 
Or some Parrots
A solid white betta
hmm cant think of anything else right now.


----------



## UgLy_eLf (Feb 26, 2005)

Gangetic or milk spotted puffer
Mudskipper
Mudpuppy (dont know if these guys count but I'd still love to have em)
South american puffer
Figure 8 puffer
Spotted puffer
Clownfish
Cowfish


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

I would _love _to have a stingray.... But they're not legal in Georgia. I'd also like to find an Ornate Bichir, and more fancy plecos.


----------



## CTFish guy (Mar 13, 2005)

I would like three of every freshwater fish in a Giant Aquarium of my own! :mrgreen: But 3 Goldfishes have their own tank for themselves, so do kois, wait they get ponds for themselves  for SW, Hmmmm A Giant School of Clown fishes, and 3 of every species of SW in A Huge tank!!!


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

Lexus @ Fri Mar 18 said:


> We have been getting chocolate orandas in as well as bronze colored ones.


awww i want it!!


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

double post how do I delete it?


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

A Siamese Doll Goldfish. Can't seem to find them anywhere. And a blue eyed pleco, but lacking the money for one.


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

huge weather loaches and plecos.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

i would get a oscar, a albino oscar, a violet goby, a celestial goldfish, a FW stingray (like scubakids), a dragon fish, a few discus, a ghost knife, a spoted pleco, some cories, a tank of glass fish and glass catfish, and a pond of catfish <more for fishing then as pets


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2005)

hell, id get one of every fish and have put them in a giant fw tank and a giant sw tank like CTfish guy!
:mrgreen:


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

flynngriff @ Sat Mar 19 said:


> I would _love _to have a stingray....  But they're not legal in Georgia.


Really? I didn't know that! 

If I had endless space for tanks, I can't think of a species that I wouldn't like to keep! :lol: I'd really like a tank of discus, one for apistos, an arrowana, a North American tank, an ornate birchir, a killie tank, a jaguar cichlid, and a dovii cichlid, a blue JD, (the list goes on and on)... And as for SW, any _Rhinopias sp._, a volitian's lionfish, some moorish idols, a mandarin dragonet, a niger triggerfish, a leopard shark (and a tank big enough for one!), a dalmation puffer, some type of ray, and about a million others! Hmmm... A brackish setup with an archer fish and mangroves would be nice too... :mrgreen:


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Achilles Tang, and Moorish Idol


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

Looks like Im going to get my pearlscale at last! i just need to finish cycling my quarantine tank!! woohoo! :fun:


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

Yeah, I did a lot of research on stingrays when I had my heart set on having one... I was all ready to clean out half the fish in my 125, and set it up just for him. It took a while to find all the "dangerous species" laws, and stingrays are on them. I wasn't happy at all! :evil: 

But now my severums are a mated pair, and I probably would have gotten rid of them if I could have gotten a stingray, so that's a little help at least... I'm not quite so disappointed anymore...


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Hmm.. I'd like a few more Bettas 



RC :fish:


----------



## guppycat (Jan 21, 2005)

I love my balloon mollies and Guppies. but would also love to have a small puffer.


----------



## ravekiss (Jan 20, 2005)

I would simply want a few clown loaches.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Maybe some discus and some rare corydoras, a true black betta, a true white betta hmmmm


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

Dannnnnngerous question for me. Hmm, can I list.....EVERY species of fish????? lol.

Wellll............I would like a SW tank with Lionfish and others in it....
And i finally got my mbuna cichlid tank i dreamed of....
ok.
Arrowana
Altums
some day a big tank with a black tip reef shark would be nice.....if i were a millionaire.... lol
any kind of eel - but preferably a moray.....


----------



## Julie (Mar 17, 2005)

Big ol' pond for a big ol' Redtail Catfish!
Discus are starting to grow on me
So are goldfish
About any and all catfish out there
Big SW puffer! Love those guys, no nothing about them, LOL.

I can't have any of them. No more tanks or room. 5ft catfish would take up half my yard, LOL. Would love a pond tho, even if I did not have enough room for the Redtail.


----------



## icp (Jan 18, 2005)

^^^ i want this red arowana^^^^^^^^^ :mrgreen:


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

is that painted????
I add dwarft puffer to my list


----------



## icp (Jan 18, 2005)

no .... they come naturally red'ish that why that can cost up to 20k  :mrgreen:









post #100 agin


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

$20,000??????????????????????????????????????? did you type that right????????


----------



## icp (Jan 18, 2005)

yep up to $20,000 :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

this is the fish i wanna have:
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwcichlidsm&1111894763


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

i'm obsessed with goldfish
now i want a panda telescope


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

OOOOOOO some cichlid peacocks, some sydontis catfish, umm a bricardi princess fish.... hmm but I'd need another tank!!!!


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

icp @ Fri Mar 25 said:


> yep  up to $20,000   :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:



wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that is a pretty sweet lookin fish, though...i think ill buy one next time i get a new tank :wink:


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

here's some goldies i'd like to have

*sighs*


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

and...


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

The second one we have in stock at wally world. $4,98


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

do they ship? :razz:


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

and i forgot to say i want your red balloons as well :razz: :razz:


----------



## BobC (Feb 1, 2005)

Chocolate Gourami. That would top my list right now.

Bob C.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

I'd have a discus kingdom! He he.... that should be cool!


----------



## Doghund (Jul 10, 2005)

I would like for FW a 
:fish: Silver arrowan (sp?)
:fish: dragon fish eel
both however get too big for any tank we own or that could fit in our house for that matter.....
I like just about all salt water, but they require lots of tank space and time I just don't have. :sad:


----------



## j55 (Apr 25, 2005)

*re*

I really want some gars, and a frog fish, infact does anyone know any freshwater fish that look like these, or have the same sort of "legs"


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

I was going all out for some FW water rays too, but my arowana has zero compatibilty.

FW: I was going to get some teacups, but I really like the Tiger and Antennae Rays...
I'd like another red tailed cat, but that has to wait. (indoor pond)

SW: Cuttlefish.
All types of gobies and blennys; especially the mandarin. I like SW angels, batfish, and all types of hawkfish ( i especially like the guy who has to perch because it has no swim sac )


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

Jokingly- Cuttlefish aren't actually fish. They're Cephalapods. Lol. But trust me if I could have MY way, I'd have a Cuttlefish, or Squid.(both are cephalapods) I went to Disney and they have SW tanks there, and one Manatee tank thingy. They had a cuttlefish and I was DYING, He was SOOOOOOOO cute!?


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

fishfreaks said:


> we've had a channel cat before, but i want one that we can have full grown. that would be pretty exciting


Fishfreaks, do you have any idea how large of a tank you would need for that? I think the iowa start record for channelcat is still at 36.7 #....ide have to look it up, But I know for a fact a 54# flathead has a head woder then my 75g does and is pretty long.....so you would need a large tank and one made that won;t break when that fish flipped out, sure it could do some good damage to a tank..

Ok now the fish I really like to have someday, Hatchet fish, dragon goby, bumble bee goby, butterfly fish, cacelia worm "rubber worm" kulhi loach, dojo, horse face loach,
few ferowella's, a gwar, 10 of every Characins "tetras and the like"
3 of ea angel fish,
upsie down catfish, banjo cats, and a bunch of the small breeds of plecos,
and tank full of them real perdy color cichlids, a some of the other diff catfishes, few eels, and a tank large enough for a couple stingrays.
that should about wrap it up for me, lol


----------



## Huugs (Apr 25, 2005)

is wally world just walmart? just wondering as it doenst really make much dif to me but i saw that someone was talking about wally world the other day on here aswell.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

yes wally world is walmart


----------



## baby~doll (Jun 17, 2005)

i want a black ghost knifefish, a redtail catfish, an aquarium for angel fish, and an aquarium for discus, parrot fish, an aquarium of african cichlids, an HUGE aquarium with like 10 oscars, some type of a cool setup with a bunch of betta fish that are all REALLY PRETTY

i would love a huge pond with koi, maybe i could put the redtail catfish in there, heh

saltwater... a stingray, one of those cute veltety looking clownfish, a bunch of colorful ones that go peacefully together in a reef/coral setup, a lionfish, a HUGE aquarium with a nurse shark would be AWSOME!

umm yeah... im kinda dreaming, maybe one day ill have a couple of these setups

[[edit]]
oh and a huge set up with the fish me and my boyfriend rescued from around his dock ((the tide was going out and we caught them and saved them! we love them sooo much!)) he thinks the are a type of killifish... dunno tho


----------



## Orbital (Jun 11, 2005)

Champsochromis Caeruleus "Malawi Trout", awesome looking large malawi predator.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Im looking at a few freshwater stingrays for the big tank. Hopefully by the end of the year.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

a lung fish, asian aro, and red tailed catfish


----------



## John (Apr 19, 2005)

fish_doc said:


> Im looking at a few freshwater stingrays for the big tank. Hopefully by the end of the year.


Cool. For your fish room?


----------



## Stephie (Jul 19, 2005)

Oh, congrats! Pearlscales are cool fish. 

I would like a Silver Arrowana. I actually think they are kind of cute. Freaky, at the same time, though. They need like a 60 gallon, I think... maybe even a 90 or 100gallons! That's just my uneducation guess, though. :-?


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

Stephie said:


> Oh, congrats! Pearlscales are cool fish.
> 
> I would like a Silver Arrowana. I actually think they are kind of cute. Freaky, at the same time, though. They need like a 60 gallon, I think... maybe even a 90 or 100gallons! That's just my uneducation guess, though. :-?


Actually the get up to 4 feet and possibly a little bigger, so you are looking at 250 gallon plus. I just got rid of mine because I don't have the space to house it not tank wise really but house space wise hehe. But one day I will get another one, mine was a GREAT fish.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

i think they need way bigger than 100 gallons, but im not positive...by the way, welcome to the forums!


----------



## Orbital (Jun 11, 2005)

fish_doc said:


> Im looking at a few freshwater stingrays for the big tank. Hopefully by the end of the year.


There was a shop in Algonquin IL that had a 200ish gallon display with a few stingrays that the owner would hand feed. They are pretty cool it seems.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

If money wasnt a problem, then a gigantic tank with vampire tetras. Or maybe a rare african spiney eel and a fancy pleco.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice. For me probably a 200-300g tank with a selection of discus.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

You know, AFter i get rich and famous....lol


::::F/w stingray (You know, I went on a cruise and I've been in love with stingrays ever since...and now the idea that I could actually have one in my house blows my mind)

::::Huge tank of Monodactylus sebae

(sw) Moorish Idols :]


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

LOL. In your dreams!!! :lol:


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

I kno .. o well


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

But remember...it's AshleyTHEGREAT <--- for a reason.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2005)

lol...one day, ashley!

i am getting my dream tank soon! a 120 with my fw stingray and my discus!


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Go easy on the arrowanas. :lol:


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

i would like a dwarf puffer, silver hatchets, goldfish,and bala shark, plus many more. :shock:


----------



## BettaBoy101 (Feb 7, 2007)

AH!! SO MANY! uh, purple and opaque betta? lol lets see, KILLIFISH!! SO AWSOME! hm, now what, BIG oscars, BIG cichlids, Rope Fish, Butterfly Fish, Freshwater Puffer fish, Black Shark, Kuhli Loach, Salmon Red Rainbow, and a Pearl Gourami. These are only a few of the MANY MANY MANY!!!


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

gars....  And an arowana


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

chrisinha said:


> is there any fish that you've been dreaming to own but for some reason you havent been able to yet?
> 
> i'd like to have:
> 
> ...


lol here are my choco orandas playin with their mates. The comets are fairly large as this is a 90g, they were Carnival fish, now 9 and 10 yrs old. The blue orandas are less then a yr and the lionhead and bubble eye are about a yr as well. but the chocos are my fav for sure. 









As for a fish I would love to keep..... Definitely a moray eel. Eventually when I get my 10'000g salty and I'll get one. Look at that face, how could you not want one


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2007)

i want a large tank of discus with some tetras to go along with it. i'd also like an arowana, ginormous SW tank, 100+ gallon rainbowfish tank(of various species), huge brackish water tank w/lots a monos, glash fish, scats, eels, tiger fish, puffers, and a stingray or two. i also want some gar and needle fish. pretty much all cichlids, african and american. to sum it up, i like/want large fish and large tanks.


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

id like some discus and maybe some angelfish


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

I'd like a stingray again also. My last one had a lot of problems.....

As for the needlenosefish... fishguy.... i've had like 7 .

I'm getting one of my "wish fishes" in a few days... dwarf seahorses haha. I'm so happy. 

I'd like a florida gar, a trumpetfish, a cornetfish, short-bigeye, a breeding pair of erectus seahorses... etc. also if anyone wants to ship some to me .


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2007)

Ill try to get you that cornetfish and maybe a bigeye this summer flaming! 

My dream fish as of now.....A huge saltwater pred tank complete with my grouper (my baby!), a large french angelfish, a coral catshark, and a zebra moray....OH OH WAIT. A DRAGON MORAY. yeah.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I think I'm leaning in a different direction these days. Instead of big and flashy, I'd like to get ahold of some of those super-tiny, smallest known vertebrate gobies thay discovered last year or so. They live in water with a pH of around 4 !!! The ultimate new challenge.

Either that, or a family of coelacanths.
No?

Well, then, I guess I'll have to settle for some of those new microrasboras finally making the scene.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

enantiopus kilsea is my "want" fish


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2007)

flamingo-how big of a tank do the needlefish need? i love them and the petsmart near me has two for sale that have been there awhile.


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

id say between a 55 gallon and a 90 gallon, but im not exactly sure


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2007)

for the needle fish? wow:shock: 

like i said, i like big fish and big tanks:lol:


----------



## Jojo (Apr 11, 2006)

SALTWATER:Yellow fuzzy dwarf lionfish, Kole yellow eye Tang, Pygmy yollowtail angelfish, Leompeel angelfish, flame angelfish, bluefin angelfish, flameback angelfish, Diamond watchman goby, catalina goby, firefish, Tomato clown, black clown, yellowstripe maroon clown, saddle valentini puffer, royal gramma basslet. I think that's it.

FRESHWATER:German blue ram, Elephant nose, Black ghost knife, Pacu, Red belly piranha, Blue acara, Dwarf puffer(I'm hoping to get them soon), Black betta, white betta, purple betta. I think that's it.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

I suggest about 50 gallons for a full grown one. I just had my 5 year old male die about a month ago from fungus.. I was heartbroken lol.

Later on, i'd like to get a 150 gallon and start to study them again.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2007)

thanks flamingo, how bout two in the 50? those would be the only fish in the tank.


----------



## mudskipper26 (Nov 30, 2006)

i would want seahorses and a saltwater tank, i wouldnt care what fish.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

two in a 50 should be fine.


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

yeah, 2 in a 50 should be ok


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

Id love an auzzy lungfish or asian arowana. Hell ive been trying to track down a small widebar datnoid for months.


----------

